# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Beginning to now... are they ok?

## awelcome

I have asked a few questions about specific plants in various posts, but I wanted to get an opinion from experienced members on whether my plants look or not from the day I put them in to now... about 2 weeks later.  My red brom is almost entirely green now, the one 'confetti' plant I mentioned is mostly gone, and both broms have opened up a lot, and some of the very underside leaves are turning on them... the red turns sort of brownish, and the green has one that is fairly yellow.    The Creeping Charlie seems to be thriving, and has gotten quite larger.  The fern looks about the same, and I can't decide if the burgundy thread has done much, but it seems ok at least.

I do a 12 hour light cycle, and I have a 13 watt zoomed fluorescent bulb, plus minimal ambient room light (living room stays fairly dark through day unless curtains are opened).  Temps are between 70-75 all day, and humidity sits around 90, going to 93 at night.  I mist daily, sometimes twice, but since worrying about the possibility of that one plant having root rot I have been LESS likely to spray that plant and the burgundy thread too much.  They are in ABG, with the drainage layer/barrier/moss etc that Josh's sells in their kits.  I have one brom attached with toothpicks making an X to the foam background, the other is floral wire wrapped into a hole in the mopani wood.  Neither stolon is IN the substrate, but is touching at least the moss a bit.

Here are two pics... one the day I set up (not with the hood light so the coloring is quite different as it was sitting on my kitchen island) and one today with the hood light on and placed in it's usual room.  If you would like me to try to get a closer shot of anything let me know and I will see what I can do.

----------


## awelcome

and a question about the broms.... I spray them like the rest and the water collects in the middle.  During my research I read to flush that out occasionally, so I do that, but that fills it up fully with water.  Is that too much water in there?

----------


## Fbt123

Just wanted to say thats a very nice viv  :Smile: . One of my broms is starting to turn a bit brown as well, looks like we're in the same boat lol.

----------


## awelcome

thank you, the experts have told me it's a lack of light, and I just found out I have the WRONG light entirely so I ordered another.  I think if it has adequate light it would stay red.... also hoping by getting the right light it can return to a more red color.

oh you said brown... I was thinking green.  The red one of mine is turning green, but the underside is going a little brown, and I am assuming it also has to do with improper light and just not thriving.

----------


## Heather

Yep... It's a lighting issue. You'll need a full spectrum bulb of 6500-6700k. Root rot will occur if the roots are constantly wet. Try moving the broms up out of the vivarium base. Attach them to the foam background.

----------


## awelcome

the green one is attached to the foam, and the stolon is just above the substrate/moss and sort of resting on/near a rock.  The red one was possibly touching down on the moss, but I raised the log today with a flat rock, so that raised the stolon off the ground more and gave it more airflow.  It's attached to that log.

----------


## bill

Keep in mind that neoregalia (the broms you have) grow way up in the canopy where they get intense, unfiltered sunlight. So in order for them to thrive in a tank they need to be under good lighting to be at their best. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

